# Awful lot of talent on this team...



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

So, whats their problem? Allen just does not have the "Jordan" mentality, but then who does? No killer instinct it seems. Sure he can shoot, but he just does not seem to be able to jump to the next level that all the greats do. Redd, could be his replacement...after Allen is dealt.

OR, could it be george karl? what is this guys claim to fame, anywho?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> No killer instinct it seems


That seems to be it in a nutshell for the entire squad. They tend to coast, no matter what the situation.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Ray just doesn't want to win anymore. I'm very disappointed in him. I say skillwise he is #1, but he loses to T-Mac and Kobe when it comes to effort.


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

blow the team up... please.. i cant watch this team. so predictable. come down the court.. pick and rolll.. cassell shots the 20 footer.. or passes to ray for one one of his dimes. boring bball


----------

